# MEXICO CITY | Miyana | 176m | 44 fl | U/C



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

Updates from mexican forum



senriquez said:


> Les dejo estos momentos del recién nacido 2015
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

update from the mexican forum



mecanico242 said:


> de hoy, ya le están poniendo fachada


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

A bigger render:



yukatan_boy said:


> y una comparativa con un render desde el mismo ángulo :apple: :carrot: :banana:


March 30:



mecanico242 said:


>


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

April 5:



yukatan_boy said:


> Por eMSir
> *(5-abril-2015)*
> 
> mismo ángulo del render anterior
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

May 5:



yukatan_boy said:


> abriendo página con fotos del mes, por el forista *senriquez*





eMSir said:


> De hoy
> 
> 
> on Flickr


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

From Latin Forum:



Oskar.Mx said:


> *Actualización de Abril*
> 
> 
> MIYANA C D M X by davidrove65, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

xpost 



mecanico242 said:


> de ayer


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

17/01/19































































































































Posted by Goldenkid


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Polanco Ciudad de México by in-dErick, en Flickr


Miyana en Construcción by in-dErick, en Flickr


Miyana en Construcción by in-dErick, en Flickr


----------

